# Hauling a Tandem



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

Possibly hauling a tandem ONE time on a saris bones rack? Actually I'm not sure I will or not.. I may be running to pick one up but I am in my car and my truck is an hour drive away...I know it's probably a bad idea but would it probably make it on a one time trip?


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Yup, it'll make it. There are a few tandem owners out there that use a trunk mount rack on a regular basis for transporting their two-seater. Those folks also usually remove the wheels and stow them inside to reduce wind drag and increase side clearance. Besides, a tandem doesn't weigh anymore than two bikes - good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

we got it home.. I didn't wan't to risk it on a saris Bone 1 bike rack so i had a friend come and pick it up for me.

Cannondale Road Tandem 3


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice Bike. now wear out some tires. My wife and I got ours a few months ago and we love the Tandem thing. Like you have in your signature we are MTBer's also.


----------

